# 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0S AC Problem



## tido (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,

In the end of summer 2008 my AC stopped working, couple months afterwords I have taken it to the dealership. They inspected it charged me $100 (approx. what I remember), and told me the compressor has a hole in it, and is not covered by warranty. I did not have time at that time to question them further. Is this possible? Purchased the car with a 5-year/100K extended warranty. Is it possible the AC was broken because it was hit by something? I feel like sending in a complaint to Nissan Canada to help me resolve the issue. What do you guys think?

Cheers, 
Tido


----------



## sgarcias04 (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually, we went in to purchase a new 2008 se-r, the deal was almost complete other than a few loose ends, however they allowed us to take the car home. After driving around for a while with the a/c running, i noticed the floor mats on the drivers side were wet. My husband removed the floor board cover and discovered a hole about the size of a bseball, where water from the a/c compressor was leaking. We took the car back, and without ever even looking at it, they got us a new car, with more options, and all without any trouble. 
So yes, what you dealt with was deffinently a manufacturer problem, and you should not have paid anything.


----------



## tido (Nov 28, 2008)

sgarcias04 said:


> So yes, what you dealt with was deffinently a manufacturer problem, and you should not have paid anything.


Hi, how do I prove this to the dealership and also how do I get my money back for the inspection?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If its been hit there should be evidence and damage to the under trays. If there is no way to get anything in there to hit it then they are wrong, go to another dealer, this one has enough work that they don't want to do warranty work.
they make more money if they get you to pay !!!


----------

